# Different forms of Nevus



## Love Coding! (Aug 6, 2008)

Compound dysplastic nevus - Malignancy potential?
Dysplastic nevus - Malignancy potential?

When the path comes back with either of these diagnosis, I would like to know what other derm coders do as far as coding risk factors.

In the "level of risk" would you grade this as "moderate risk or low risk" 

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,

dscoder74


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,
I am Lavanya, CPC. My reply to your query;
You are supposed to identify that condition with moderate risk.


----------

